
Pragmatic Debian Packaging (2019 Edition) - jorge-fundido
https://vincent.bernat.ch/en/blog/2019-pragmatic-debian-packaging
======
panpanna
Had anyone tried to build a package using these instructions?

Did it work without issues?

